# On The Road Again



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's my anniversary this weekend. Suprising the wife with a nice stay at a hotel for a night or two then it is on to CCV in Chocorua, N.H. If your in the neighborhood stop in and say hello!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HEY, DOUG!!! CAN YOU HEAR ME WAY OUT THERE? I'm thinking maybe WE should help Eric out with this Anniversay "surprise". Whatcha' think?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Happy Anniversary this weekend
Hope you both have a great time and enjoy

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

I think we should definately stop by the neighborhood and 'say hello'. It's too bad Eric won't be there though!









Hey Eric... Have a great Anniversary! I'll look after your place while you are gone!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy Anniversary & have a wonderful weekend!!









Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great! If you get past the constantino wire, mine field and the 20mm cannon would you feed the Leopards? I can't find anyone willing to help with that!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Eric,

Happy Anniversary! Give our best to the DW, too!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you and your DW have a great anniversary and then a great camping trip!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone! and IF any renovations are done while I am gone I expect them to be of the highest quality and standards set by Doug and I in the past. Only the best you know!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> It's my anniversary this weekend. Suprising the wife with a nice stay at a hotel for a night or two then it is on to CCV in Chocorua, N.H. If your in the neighborhood stop in and say hello!


Happy Anniversay









Now let me see if I have this straight.......You are surprising the wife with a stay in a hotel room on your anniversary................and you are inviting us to stop by and say hello









Oh yea, she ll remember this surprise for sure


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Thanks everyone! and IF any renovations are done while I am gone I expect them to be of the highest quality and standards set by Doug and I in the past. Only the best you know!


Not to worry Eric. I only use the highest quality precision munitions for a 'surgical' airstrike , er, renovation.









Say, you don't happen to know your homes exact latitude and longitude do you?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks everyone! and IF any renovations are done while I am gone I expect them to be of the highest quality and standards set by Doug and I in the past. Only the best you know!


Not to worry Eric. I only use the highest quality precision munitions for a 'surgical' airstrike , er, renovation.









Say, you don't happen to know your homes exact latitude and longitude do you?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote/]

about 43.01.199 - 71.11.973 Look for Beede Hill RD.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Eric! I'll dial that in!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks everyone! and IF any renovations are done while I am gone I expect them to be of the highest quality and standards set by Doug and I in the past. Only the best you know!


Not to worry Eric. I only use the highest quality precision munitions for a 'surgical' airstrike , er, renovation.









Say, you don't happen to know your homes exact latitude and longitude do you?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Eric, What's your address? I'd like to send you and your wife an anniversary card









Doug, when he answers, click here and enter the info:









http://www.zillow.com/


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Thanks everyone! and IF any renovations are done while I am gone I expect them to be of the highest quality and standards set by Doug and I in the past. Only the best you know!


Not to worry Eric. I only use the highest quality precision munitions for a 'surgical' airstrike , er, renovation.









Say, you don't happen to know your homes exact latitude and longitude do you?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Eric, What's your address? I'd like to send you and your wife an anniversary card









Doug, when he answers, click here and enter the info:









http://www.zillow.com/
[/quote]

anyone know wolfies address?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Thanks everyone! and IF any renovations are done while I am gone I expect them to be of the highest quality and standards set by Doug and I in the past. Only the best you know!


Not to worry Eric. I only use the highest quality precision munitions for a 'surgical' airstrike , er, renovation.








Say, you don't happen to know your homes exact latitude and longitude do you?
Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Eric, What's your address? I'd like to send you and your wife an anniversary card








Doug, when he answers, click here and enter the info:








http://www.zillow.com/
[/quote]
anyone know wolfies address?
[/quote]
nope - sorry.









But, Doug ..... don't be so quick on the "dial in". I believe those specs are to MY house, not his.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks everyone! and IF any renovations are done while I am gone I expect them to be of the highest quality and standards set by Doug and I in the past. Only the best you know!


Not to worry Eric. I only use the highest quality precision munitions for a 'surgical' airstrike , er, renovation.








Say, you don't happen to know your homes exact latitude and longitude do you?
Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Eric, What's your address? I'd like to send you and your wife an anniversary card








Doug, when he answers, click here and enter the info:








http://www.zillow.com/
[/quote]
anyone know wolfies address?
[/quote]
nope - sorry.










But, Doug ..... don't be so quick on the "dial in". I believe those specs are to MY house, not his.
[/quote]








So the GPS might be a second or two off! But who's counting!!!


----------

